# Home Insurance - who's the best.



## DJZero (7 Jul 2006)

Hallo, I need to go about getting home insurance but
am not sure of who the best provider is at the moment
Any suggestions please ?


----------



## Kerak (7 Jul 2006)

I have not been able to beat 123.ie for house insurance


----------



## lillys (7 Jul 2006)

I spent a day phoning around everybody.  AA Home insurance gave me the best quote, and even dropped it further after some haggling.


----------



## Humpback (7 Jul 2006)

Have you tried searching for the numerous previous threads where people have exactly the same question?


----------



## MB05 (8 Jul 2006)

FBD is quite competitive.  Cheapest I could find.  You can get an online quote and the best thing about them is they ask the least amount of questions.  They don't bother with the usual neighbour watch, alarm, window/door lock questions etc.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jul 2006)

ronan_d_john said:
			
		

> Have you tried searching for the numerous previous threads where people have exactly the same question?


Exactly. And (a) no insurer is "best" in all cases (b) the cheapest may not be the "best" and (c) don't judge insurance products on price alone but always make sure that the terms & conditions of the policy document match your specific needs.


----------



## zabbo (12 Jul 2006)

Surely the best cover, is more important than the cheapest price ?


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jul 2006)

I'd prefer "suitable cover at a competitive price" myself.


----------



## gotsomenow (13 Jul 2006)

I went on to 123.ie for a quote, and was delighted to find it over one hundred cheaper than the rest of the quotes I got.  It returned a competitive quote from 'AXA', which prompted me to contact AXA direct as we have our cars with them, and we would get a further 15% discount.  

So, get through to AXA, girl very nice, but low and behold the price was €150 dearer, for the exact same product.  I told her about 123.ie and she 'Oh yeah, be very careful of them, 123.ie use the AXA in the UK and there has been lots of problems when it comes to claim time.  Apparently lots of stuff is not covered!?'

We ended up using a broker from Alliance in Skerries, and they were wonderful.  Brilliant prices!


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jul 2006)

gotsomenow said:
			
		

> Apparently lots of stuff is not covered!?'


What's covered and what's not should be clear from the terms & conditions of the policy document. Don't expect independent, objective advice from somebody with a vested interest in selling you something.


----------



## claremcafee (21 Jul 2006)

gotsomenow said:
			
		

> I went on to 123.ie for a quote, and was delighted to find it over one hundred cheaper than the rest of the quotes I got. It returned a competitive quote from 'AXA', which prompted me to contact AXA direct as we have our cars with them, and we would get a further 15% discount.
> 
> So, get through to AXA, girl very nice, but low and behold the price was €150 dearer, for the exact same product. I told her about 123.ie and she 'Oh yeah, be very careful of them, 123.ie use the AXA in the UK and there has been lots of problems when it comes to claim time. Apparently lots of stuff is not covered!?'
> 
> We ended up using a broker from Alliance in Skerries, and they were wonderful. Brilliant prices!


 
123.ie claims are handled in Ireland, Dublin to be precise.


----------



## tosh100 (25 Jul 2006)

am insured with  - prices so much cheaper than other quotes - have told some friends and they got great quotes also. How can they be such good value - am I missing something???? Will I regret it if I have to make a claim as mentioned earlier in this thread?????


----------



## ACA (25 Jul 2006)

Been insured with FBD since building stage of my house. Currently property insured for €300k (re-build), contents for 48% of that, €250 excess for €298 a year. Included in the policy is contents of the shed inc. bicycles and unlimited accidental damage (drop a hammer in bathroom sink, spill paint on the carpet etc)

Not sure what the claims process is like as so far I haven't claimed from my policy, (touch wood won't have to! )

I'd advise against a broker (more mun - no extra benefits!!) Your premium price will depend on where you are and what you're insuring against. Hard to be more specific without more details.


----------



## claremcafee (1 Aug 2006)

tosh100 said:
			
		

> am insured with www.123.ie - prices so much cheaper than other quotes - have told some friends and they got great quotes also. How can they be such good value - am I missing something???? Will I regret it if I have to make a claim as mentioned earlier in this thread?????


 
We are able to obtain good rates from the underwriter as we handle all administration and liase with the client on all aspects of their policy. In turn we pass on these good rates to our clients.  

All claims are handled in Dublin, and the process of getting a loss adjustor out to the property in question is very quick.


----------

